

Introducing the Hover Bike - electic
http://www.notcot.org/post/49759/

======
johnpolacek
Is it a prototype, yes. Is it fake, no.
<http://mashable.com/2012/08/20/aerofex-hover-vehicle/>

------
givan
The video is well edited to show things from certain angles and it never shows
the thing flying for long becaus it's FAKE.

~~~
snogglethorpe
What's funny is that it seems to use a similar perspective (fixed camera angle
relative to the craft which doesn't show the entire vehicle, allowing it to be
actually held up by a beam from a conventional vehicle) to that used to fake
the Star Wars landspeeder scenes...!

Probably just an unfortunate coincidence I suppose.

